# Marriott Heritage Club Hilton Head Aug 22-29 Includes 10 Free Rounds of Golf 2BR/2BA



## Robert D (Aug 17, 2014)

$700 for the week of August 22-29 at Marriott's Heritage Club on Hilton Head Island.  This is a 1,450 sq. ft. 2 bedroom, 2 bath condo that will sleep 8 and includes 10 free rounds of golf at area courses.  PM me or call 512-327-1150 if interested.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 20, 2014)

*It's Rented*

It's rented.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 21, 2014)

*May Still Be Available*

May still be available as the renter's PayPal e-check failed.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 21, 2014)

It's rented.


----------

